
What do you think about React and Flux / Redux? What’s your favorite view library? - shorsusan1
https://code.oursky.com/react-x-redux-way-app-supposed-built/
======
timeu
Redux is not tied to React, that's why it makes it so great.

I for example use it together with Polymer.

------
ColCh
Redux is just brilliant piece of software, React too.

